# Do you polish and wax your bikes?



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone does it. I've not done it. Bike paint is similar to car. So why not? :idea:


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, absolutely.
After each ride, I spray the frame with Pledge and wipe and buff.
I occasionally apply paste wax such as Mothers, Turtle or Meguiar's Wax.
I personally never apply Polish.
My mainstay is Original Lemon Pledge Spray.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

yup. Same stuff I use on my cars. (Zaino)


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont wash my car or bike. I wipe the drivetrain with liberal amounts of WD40 and relube. he rest gets a wipe.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

when i buy a fix-er-up, i spend hours and hours making the frame look good as i can.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I don't wash or wax my truck...my bikes....you could eat off of...but DON'T.... I DON'T want them dirty


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

yep, I enjoy sitting down with the bike and an old t-shirt to make it all clean and shiny after each ride. a little lemon Pledge does the trick.

I could never get into off-road riding, turning my ride into a ball of mud and crud would not compute.


----------



## Murocflyer (Jan 15, 2010)

I use a hot wash cloth to wash my bike then pledge to make her pretty.

Frank


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jmlapoint said:


> Yes, absolutely.
> After each ride, I spray the frame with Pledge and wipe and buff.
> I occasionally apply paste wax such as Mothers, Turtle or Meguiar's Wax.
> I personally never apply Polish.
> My mainstay is Original Lemon Pledge Spray.



+1...I do exactly the same


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Only end of season I'll use a X-fine low abrasive content polishing compound on the steel frame after the bike has been taken apart for fresh lubing-cleaning.It doesn't have a clear coat so I don't use the polish on the decal areas. Rest of the time, a damp cloth to wipe the obvious road grime and dust from it. The CF and Vitus anodized frames a damp cloth or soapy solution has been sufficient.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Oxtox said:


> I could never get into off-road riding, turning my ride into a ball of mud and crud would not compute.


It is just that much more to clean and pamper....

And yes I wax my bike as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

|3iker said:


> Just wondering if anyone does it. I've not done it. Bike paint is similar to car. So why not? :idea:


My bikes are lucky if I wash the mud off them.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

At the cost of getting flammed, does anyone Wax or Polish their Brooks Saddle.
They are so nice, why not Wax or Spit Shine like your Shoes...?
There, I said it.....missed me....

John


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jmlapoint said:


> At the cost of getting flammed, does anyone Wax or Polish their Brooks Saddle.
> They are so nice, why not Wax or Spit Shine like your Shoes...?
> There, I said it.....missed me....
> 
> John



Nuetral paste wax works fine on Brooks saddles but I mostly just use Proofide


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

Griot's Garage Speed Shine for cleaning and their Spray Wax every month or so.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

*Spit-shine*



Dave Hickey said:


> Nuetral paste wax works fine on Brooks saddles but I mostly just use Proofide


I tried some Neutral Kiwi Polish and it really looked nice.
Used a little water on the tip of the cloth for a 'spit-shine' effect.
Brooks Saddles sure are a thng of beauty...IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

jmlapoint said:


> At the cost of getting flammed, does anyone Wax or Polish their Brooks Saddle.
> They are so nice, why not Wax or Spit Shine like your Shoes...?
> There, I said it.....missed me....
> 
> John


If I don't even wash the mud off the bikes .........


What do you think?


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

I use plexus every other ride or so. It's mostly just a plastic polish and has some stuff in it to hide scratches. Works really well. I get mine from the local motorcycle shop...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

lemon pledge...

i can't understand why someone will go out and spend thousands on a nice new bike and then completely ignore it. i see it every day at the shop...bikes that get ridden hard and put away wet for thousands of miles, and they never get washed. people will ride a drivetrain 'til the chain will jump off the cogs at the mearest hint of pressure, then bring it in and wonder why they went over the bars when they stood on the pedals. 
i guess it's because i have worked for a bunch of teams and i'm used to keeping race bikes clean and well tuned, but i've always kept my bikes clean. i think it's about the same as going to see your dentist w/ half your lunch in your teeth.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I keep my bikes very clean, but I never "wash" them. If the bike is exceptionally dirty I'll take a wet or soaked rag and wipe it down. After it's been wiped down I use my secret weapon...Pledge furniture polish. If it's just dirty and dusty from riding a week or so in dry conditions, I start with the Pledge.

When I clean my bikes I always start with the running gear. I do the chain 1st. I take a rag wet with WD40 or odorless mineral spirits, and wipe the chain down while rotating the cranks. When it's pretty clean I use "home brew" mixed 3 parts odorless min. spirits to 1 part oil. What kind of oil? Pretty much whatever I happen to have on hand. We're not lubing parts on the space shuttle y'know. Motor oil 5W-20 usually, because that's what my car takes. Using an old catsup squeeze bottle, I drizzle it on the chain, aiming for the middle where the rollers are. Then, while that's drying I'll do the cassette, chain rings and derailleurs. I clean them using the odorless mineral spirits (OMS).
Park's cog cleaning brush is good for doing the cassette. For the chain rings, I just use a rag with OMS and wipe them down while I'm turning the cranks. I do the same to the rear derailleur pulleys and any other parts of the derailleurs or brakes that are grungy. Park's brush is useful here too.

I then remove both wheels, set one wheel flat on my work bench. Using a Scotchbrite pad soaked with Simple Green I scrub the braking surfaces of the rim clean - both sides - both wheels. I then spray the rim, spokes, and hub with my secret weapon...Pledge furniture polish. Goes on & comes off easily. Spray on - wipe off with a clean rag. I do every spoke, the entire rim and hub. When finished, I hit the braking surface of the rim lightly with the Scotchbrite pad to clean any slippery stuff from the braking surfaces. I do both wheels like this, and then set them aside.

Next I go to work on the frame. Turning it upside down in the repair stand, I spray it with Pledge and wipe it down. Anything the Pledge won't take off gets the OMS treatment, and then gets sprayed with Pledge. I try to get every bit of dirt off that I can see. I put the rag between the brake arms; use Qtips to reach hard to get at places. I also do the bars, stem, etc., etc. I don't clean the bar tape, because I always use black. I never do anything to the seat, except to wipe it off if it needs it. I lightly spray all the pivot points on the derailleurs, pulleys, brake levers, brake arms with WD40. After that I take a piece of 60-100 grit sandpaper and lightly sand all 4 brake pads. When doing this I look carefully for grit, tiny stones, or small pieces of metal that may have become embedded in the pad. If I find any I remove them using an awl.

By now the chain is dry enough to wipe down. I put the wheels back on the bike, and while it's still on the repair stand, I turn the cranks slowly with one hand while the chain runs through a clean rag held by my other hand. I keep turning the cranks, and the rag until no more black residue comes off on the rag.

I'm done!

Notice that the only bike specific thing I use, besides the repair stand, was Park's gear brush. IMO, IME bike specific chemicals, waxes, cleaners, lubes, etc. are a complete rip off - a total waste of $$$.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Some people in this thread really need to get a life...polishing, waxing bikes...give me a F**KIN break. Ride them, lube and clean the drivetrain, and occasionally take a damp cloth to the frame, fork, and wheels.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont personally, but have nothing against those who do. Whatever way you enjoy passing time


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

fwiw, regarding the use of pledge.....be careful on hardwood, tile or vinyl floors, it makes them slippery as hell!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I try to get as close to this as possible:
https://www.belgiumkneewarmers.com/2008/10/the-art-of-the-bike-wash.html

I never ride in the rain, unless by accident, so they never get that dirty.

I use Q-Tips, paper towel and cotton rags, and sometimes toothpicks. The only wax I use is Zymol, 2-3 times a year. Horsehair/Boars Hair brushes are a plus

I clean the polishable parts with Mother's or Maas/Semichrome as needed. Most metal is anodized these days, so usually just the seatpost and hubs get that, or whatever chrome is on my bike (I ride steel).

Pledge is an old standby.

My newest bike is maybe 13 years old, my oldest daily rider about 25. They all look pretty darn good.

I'm old, and don't have disposable income or disposable bikes, so I fuss over what I have. 

This was was my commuter for many years, I've had it since new, even been down a couple times on it.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I keep my bikes very clean, but I never "wash" them. If the bike is exceptionally dirty I'll take a wet or soaked rag and wipe it down. After it's been wiped down I use my secret weapon...Pledge furniture polish. If it's just dirty and dusty from riding a week or so in dry conditions, I start with the Pledge.
> 
> When I clean my bikes I always start with the running gear. I do the chain 1st. I take a rag wet with WD40 or odorless mineral spirits, and wipe the chain down while rotating the cranks. When it's pretty clean I use "home brew" mixed 3 parts odorless min. spirits to 1 part oil. What kind of oil? Pretty much whatever I happen to have on hand. We're not lubing parts on the space shuttle y'know. Motor oil 5W-20 usually, because that's what my car takes. Using an old catsup squeeze bottle, I drizzle it on the chain, aiming for the middle where the rollers are. Then, while that's drying I'll do the cassette, chain rings and derailleurs. I clean them using the odorless mineral spirits (OMS).
> Park's cog cleaning brush is good for doing the cassette. For the chain rings, I just use a rag with OMS and wipe them down while I'm turning the cranks. I do the same to the rear derailleur pulleys and any other parts of the derailleurs or brakes that are grungy. Park's brush is useful here too.
> ...


+1...do almost the same thing and agree that you certainly don't need bike specific products....WD40, OMS, S-Green, Pledge, Toothbrush, Q-tips and RAGS...


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

No. Sometimes wash 'em with a diluted Simple Green mix to get the crud off.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> I try to get as close to this as possible:
> http://www.belgiumkneewarmers.com/2008/10/the-art-of-the-bike-wash.html
> 
> I never ride in the rain, unless by accident, so they never get that dirty.
> ...


It sure does, looks beautiful :thumbsup: 
It's wonderful to see bikes (or cars) lovingly maintained in good operating condition.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I3ker: 

Heck yeah, I take care of the paint. I use several coats of Klasse Was and then finish it with the Klasse sealant. Lasts a very long time and the junk washes off very quickly.

CHL

p.s. Sad but I probably take better care of my bike than my car.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

I use a product called BOMB....cleans and polishes....motorcyclist use it a lot

http://www.captainrichardsbest.com/id22.htm


----------



## Ken - 3F Sports (Jan 19, 2010)

For Sure! In the past, I always used Bike Lust from Pedros. Now, I just use whatever furniture polish is in the house. I wash the bike when needed or after a rainy ride and put polish on about once every 4 weeks. As for the chain, I wipe it down and lightly lube before every ride, keeping it clean between washes.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I use the same stuff I use on carbon fiber car parts from a company called Rightlook. I use there 1 step clean polish wax every couple of months. I use their quick detail spray after each ride. All of it has UV protectant in it so my CF won't explode from being in the sun. I also clean and lube drive train every other ride. Remove my chain and clean once a month. I currently have over 2000 miles on a Super Record 11 chain and there is little wear on the chain because of this.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I wash every few weeks once I feel it's dirty, and usually apply a coat of wax once a year. keeps me from having to wash it constantly, and it's shiny for a few long summer months..

I live in a tiny studio, so I use a cable bike lock to hang my bike in the bathtub to wash it, works pretty well..


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ken - 3F Sports said:


> For Sure! In the past, I always used Bike Lust from Pedros.


Using it right now and makes a big difference on my white caad9. One of the few cleaning products of which I like the smell of. I'll have to give Pledge a try when I run out, I'm sure it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Lemon Pledge. I wash maybe once a month or so.


----------



## Chuck_ MI (Nov 14, 2009)

No. I don't polish and wax my bikes.


----------



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

I spent 2 hours yesterday cleaning, lubeing, waxing, gotta have a clean bike. A hose never goes near my bikes, at the most a wet wash cloth. A clean bike is a happy bike.


----------



## hunter1 (Nov 11, 2009)

*clean & wax*

I do it about every 2 months or when needed. Nothing makes you feel better than a clean 
and well maintained bike.I go with the pledge routin every other ride.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have found that my carbon bike gets dusty WAY faster than my others when I ride. I will attribute that to the wind friction and static charge on the plastic, so it gets wiped down (yeah I use pledge too) more often. I ALWAYS spray the pledge on the rag not the bike to keep it off of the hard floor surfaces and brakes.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Wow! Some of you guys must be riding really clean bikes.

On my steel bikes, I use Turtle Wax to make them shine and help protect the frame from the elements. However, I do this rarely - usually only when I buy a used bike, or maybe once every 5 years (if that). The Turtle Wax really makes a used bike look good.

Beyond that, I wipe the bike down when it gets dirty, which isn't often. We get little rain where I live, so a road bike might get cleaned a couple of times a year. Mountain bikes get cleaned more often, but they tend to get dirtier a lot quicker.

I couldn't imagine cleaning a bike after every ride or two. After 6 months, I usually have road grime around the lower headset cup, and around the bottom bracket. A damp rag cleans it up within about 2 minutes and the bike looks good for another 6 months. My commuter is ridden nearly every day, and it gets cleaned once a year if it's lucky, and it looks fine.

Drive trains do get cleaned a lot more often though.


----------



## Ken - 3F Sports (Jan 19, 2010)

Also super easy and clean to use are the "wipes" for furniture. They are also good to travel with........


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

Simple green on drivetrain followed by a thin coat of Chain-L, wheels are simple greened withe a large brush to get in every crevice, then low pressure rinse the whole bike, dry everything (use a leaf blower and spin the cranks/wheels to spin the existing water out.) Follow with Wax on painted bikes when necessary. Wax the look 595 every couple weeks to keep her perrrty and use machine oil, scotch-brite maroon, and eagle one polish on my litespeed when necessary.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

There's only one thing that cars and bikes have in common: They both ride better when they're clean.


----------



## Murocflyer (Jan 15, 2010)

jmlapoint said:


> At the cost of getting flammed, does anyone Wax or Polish their Brooks Saddle.
> They are so nice, why not Wax or Spit Shine like your Shoes...?
> There, I said it.....missed me....
> 
> John


I use Proofide on mine.

There is no better saddle than a Brooks.

Frank


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Spray window cleaner on the frame, wipe off with paper towals, every now and then to clean off dead bugs, road grit and dried sweat ( maybe once every two or three rides). I've polished my Spech once sice I got her two years ago and she looks great. 
I'll try Lemon Pledge one of these days for kicks...so my bike smells better.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

So people are serious about wax? I would imagine it depends on the finish


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

igotyofire said:


> So people are serious about wax? I would imagine it depends on the finish


43 of the were serious about it, 4.5 years ago. I'd think after reading this thread that would be obvious. Nice thread dredge.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I will occasionally put mine up on the stand and wipe it down with a wet rag and dry it with a soft towel. I will give it a throrough cleaning after a a rainy ride of the occasional excursion on the gravel. Thne only thing I ever get intense with the cleaning on is the drive train. I remove the chain, soak it and clean the derailleurs with a tooth brush.


----------

